# Yao says he won't opt out of contract



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> HOUSTON -- One player who won't be part of the monster free agent class of 2010: Houston Rockets center Yao Ming.
> 
> As expected, Yao will not exercise the early termination clause in his contract, meaning he'll play at least one more season with the Rockets.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah I didn't really expect him to. Had he opted out what kind of market value would he get after this injury? He's getting 17+ million now whereas he may have lost 10 million had he opted out. 

Smart Yao.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You almost forget about Yao - he's gonna be huge next season for the Rockets.


----------

